# In search of a steel singlespeed cyclocross bike with disc brakes. Options?



## mbryant52 (Feb 8, 2006)

Title says it all. I would prefer to avoid an eccentric bottom bracket. What are my options? What wheels should I consider?

Thanks!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Vassago Fisticuff


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

Fisher Presidio or Erwin and remove some extra parts.


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

gobes said:


> Fisher Presidio or Erwin and remove some extra parts.


Unfortunately, the OP wants disc brakes. 

OP- you may have a hard time finding both non-EBB single speed and disc in the same frame. A lot of custom builders do it with sliders (like on the aforementioned Presidio/Erwin) but it seems like there are few big companies doing sscx at all, much less non-EBB and disc.
Which is more important to you? It'd be easy enough to find a used Poprad or La Cruz, then build a rear wheel with a White Industries eccentric hub, and use their eccentric disc adapter.

Los


----------



## rob1035 (May 25, 2007)

Bianchi San Jose?


----------



## Tecopa Red (Jun 27, 2006)

Origin8 has a frame and fork that goes for about $240. I just put one together but haven't been out with it yet.

http://www.origin-8.com/product_detail.php?short_code=Origin+8+CX700+Cross+frameset&cl1=FRAMES


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

On One Pompetamine

Cotic Roadrat


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Custom Ti or steel if you have the money.


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

sslos said:


> Unfortunately, the OP wants disc brakes.


oops, missed that.

well, it's steel, right? Just get somebody to weld on some tabs.


----------



## Rykoh (Oct 31, 2009)

Tecopa Red said:


> Origin8 has a frame and fork that goes for about $240. I just put one together but haven't been out with it yet.
> 
> http://www.origin-8.com/product_detail.php?short_code=Origin+8+CX700+Cross+frameset&cl1=FRAMES



Is the frame as much of a boat anchor as the specs would indicate (5.6 lbs or something to that effect)? I'd love to see a picture of your build.


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

Ri


gobes said:


> well, it's steel, right? Just get somebody to weld on some tabs.


Now that's thinking outside the box!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

mbryant52 said:


> I would prefer to avoid an eccentric bottom bracket.


Unless you want to run it fixed, just use a tensioner.


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

pretender said:


> Vassago Fisticuff



I've been looking and can only find them in 50 and 60 CM sizes, and Backcountry says they don't plan to get in any more sizes.


----------



## umarth (Apr 18, 2008)

Redline has their Conquest Classic, but I think it will require a tensioner. The Origin8 might as well be built out of concrete.


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

What size are you after?


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Aug 19, 2010)

+1 for the On-One, sweet frame and cheap.


----------



## Cbookman (Jul 2, 2009)

Rykoh said:


> Is the frame as much of a boat anchor as the specs would indicate (5.6 lbs or something to that effect)? I'd love to see a picture of your build.



5.6 lbs with a steel fork isn't that heavy if the fork weight is included.


----------



## Tecopa Red (Jun 27, 2006)

Rykoh said:


> Is the frame as much of a boat anchor as the specs would indicate (5.6 lbs or something to that effect)? I'd love to see a picture of your build.



Yes it's a boat anchor but a very comfortable one. Did a few dirt road rides with the bike and I love it. Plush and stable and I had it up to 40 mph. I think the 5.6 # includes the fork. It's cheap and versatile. The trade off is weight. Unfortunately I don't own a camera but the set up is 105 STI, 105 front and rear derailluers, Ritchey stem and Salsa bar, TruVativ 46-34 square taper crank with IRD bb and TruVativ seat post with Aliante saddle. Wheelset is Cane Creek Volos (heavy).


----------



## Bushwacka (Oct 6, 2010)

hawss said:


> What size are you after?


whats the frame weight on that thing?
Where can I order it from? 

I 'm in lurve. that is one nice ride, really like the changeable dropouts/trackends


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

*cfh*



Bushwacka said:


> whats the frame weight on that thing?
> Where can I order it from?
> 
> I 'm in lurve. that is one nice ride, really like the changeable dropouts/trackends



http://www.cycles-for-heroes.com/bikes/cyclocross/pure-blood


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

totally_fixxated said:


> http://www.cycles-for-heroes.com/bikes/cyclocross/pure-blood


Great looking bikes, but not in the US, no web orders yet, and quite expensive.

So at this point there isn't anything but custom?


----------



## EastCoast (Apr 15, 2007)

This might work (I think it's steel):
http://eighthinch.wordpress.com/2010/10/22/photo-friday-cyclocross-preview/

No disc mounts in the picture, but read the comments (they are adding them).


----------

